# S.S. High Flow snow blower



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a some accounts that want to be blown and not plowed, so I don't scratch the dive.
There are some that have a wall to one side and the house on all others.
So it is remove the snow or blow it up the wall like the owner does with his 24inch Honda.


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

What is a good Brand of snow blower and do snow blowers work fast on S.S.?


----------



## HELLSCANYON (Dec 12, 2008)

*SS snow blowers*

I have only used the bobcat brand snowblowers and they work great. By the way I snow blow about 40 homes with my S250 w/ high flow snowblower and it works great. These homes have very little area for snow storage and by the end of March I will have snow banks 12-15 ft high. I can't imagine trying to stack snow in these areas with a bucket.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I would agree, skids with blowers have to be a gold mine and it should be hard to run out of room


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

If you post your Skid steer model and flow, maybe someone can make recommendations.


----------



## KSSS (Feb 17, 2008)

jkitterman;678812 said:


> If you post your Skid steer model and flow, maybe someone can make recommendations.


Somethings that are important to consider are gpm, hp, and torque rating of the skid steer. Also what can also be important is elevation. It is said that you lose 10% of your power for every 1000 feet above 5000. I have blown snow at 10K feet. It takes a powerful machine to run a highflow blower at that alt. PSI can also be important but since most current machines make between 3K and 4K, its less of an issue. Also the higher the PSI the more problems with seals and O rings on the blowers.

I like the larger CASE skid steers. Reason is they have the most torque, the current series 3 machines run 288 foot pounds out of a large displacement motor (4.5L). By comparison CATs largest machine runs 218 foot pounds, Bobcat 237, Deere 254. The CASE 440, 450 and 465 all have the same engines with the same output. The highflow gpm is 42 on the 450 and 465. It is only slightly less on the 440. The hp is 90 gross.

The big displacement engines recover quick and work great on high torque tasks like snow blowing. The reliablity on these machines is excellent as well. I have had 12 of them. The 400 series is best so far I believe.

I believe the Erskine/Quick Attach blowers are the best. If you tell them what kind of machine you have, they will spec the blower just for your machine. I recently ordered a 85" 2400XL. I have had the 73" in the past from these guys. You order it up and its plug and play. The controls on the skid steer handles control the functions on the blower, no monkeying with the wires, or adding gay additional control handles.


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have the new series 3 465 case. I love the skid. Are Blowers faster then plows and can they get some pack out of the drives?


----------



## KSSS (Feb 17, 2008)

zigzag82;704836 said:


> I have the new series 3 465 case. I love the skid. Are Blowers faster then plows and can they get some pack out of the drives?


You are my hero. I would love to get a Series 3 machine. I have a 440 and 465 both are the original 400 series. I sure dig the cabs on those new machines.

Blowers are not faster than plows generally but you can place the snow where you want and I think it looks a lot cleaner. I have been plowing piles off of lots for the last 3 days. I was blowing snow well over 40' which is what they advertise.


----------



## KSSS (Feb 17, 2008)

KSSS;710634 said:


> You are my hero. I would love to get a Series 3 machine. I have a 440 and 465 both are the original 400 series. I sure dig the cabs on those new machines.
> 
> Blowers are not faster than plows generally but you can place the snow where you want and I think it looks a lot cleaner. I have been plowing piles off of lots for the last 3 days. I was blowing snow well over 40' which is what they advertise.


Here is mine. Looks like you have HF on your 465. Its a great machine to run a blower off of.


----------

